# Schinkenspeck ( pics of the finished product )



## t-bone tim (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's the Q-view of the finished product,both pieces were about 8 # and took 8 1/2 hrs at 140 * avg,smoked with hickory, to come up to temp of 130* internal,pulled from smoker as the pics show couldn't wait to try it :) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





1 st pic is whole right outta the smoker
2 nd pic is halved after a little rest
3 rd pic sliced in the pan for a little fry !
4 th cooked ready to serve 

in the fourth picture it fell apart ,I believe the gelatine didn't have time to set,since it was right outta the smoker,

the Schinkenspeck really is the best of both worlds ,,,as for the taste in a word (YUMMY ) cananadian backbacon and side bacon ( maple cured ) in the same pan...how can you go wrong


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow Tim, that looks *AWESOME!! *

I gotta try that....


----------



## mossymo (Aug 9, 2007)

That looks delicious, nice work.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 9, 2007)

Really fine looking eats!
Where did you find this T-Bone?


----------



## placebo (Aug 9, 2007)

Very impressive there T-bone!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 9, 2007)

Mike, I seen this in Rytek Kutas's book Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing...3rd edition on page # 321,,,after seeing it I knew I hade to try it ,,,although I used porkloin instead of pork leg and the buckboard cure in place of his recipe cure ,Tim.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks TOO GOOD not to try it! I'm on it. Looking for side meat now!
I've got a butt cured and ready to smoke to make Buckboard Bacon. Got enough cure left I could try this. No netter though, have to go with string.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks good T-Bone. We (Italians) have a kind of bacon thing that sometimes has a smaller pieces of ham inside - it's called pancetta. Sometimes it's just a inwheel of bacons and someties it's got ham inthe center. I guess it depends on where in Italaty you are. I find it helps to cut the ham into strips about 1"x2" sprinkle them with knox geletin let it sit for awhile then sprinkle the pork belly and wrap it around the pork strips. When your done you'll never know it was strips it becomes one hunk of meat.

Sorry I couldn't find the pictures of the pancetta must have been the on the old computer before it crashed but it will look like this (which is actually capricolla ham) without the bacon on the outside. I think you'll get the idea though.

Great job though!


----------



## msmith (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks very awesome Tim.


----------

